# Trolling



## BIGPAPA61 (Feb 17, 2011)

Have any of you guys tried side trolling with your trolling motor on port or starboard side of the boat? And how did you like it?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you describing. Mounting the TM on the side and trolling forward?
Mounting on the side and trolling sideways which doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

What you are talking about is called "Pulling" in the South. This was made famous by Roger And Bill Gant, both crappie guides in Tenn. They make a boat for just such a purpose.


----------

